# BKKBJJ Gym in Bangkok



## EliteBoxing (Oct 15, 2010)

MMA in Bangkok. Training with Adam Shahir Abdul Kayoom. 
More information: www.bkkbjj.com

EB-TV Episode-4 / BKKBJJ Part1
EB-TV Episode-5 / BKKBJJ Part2

Is Muaythai good for MMA? What you think?


----------

